# Short Pipe Burst w/PVC



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It was only about 60' but it sure beat doing an open cut.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

it looks like plain old PVC couplings. I didn't know you could pull pipe with couplings in it. This bursting stuff is cool. Looks to be the future of the pipe laying trade


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

We use pressure couplings rather than DWV on a burst. There is a trailing cap attached from inside the pipe that keeps it from coming apart.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

So the cable goes all the way to the back of the pipe for support?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

saysflushable said:



> So the cable goes all the way to the back of the pipe for support?


A chain but yes.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice job! Nothing like a good burst!


----------



## Azayzel62 (Jul 18, 2014)

plbgbiz said:


> A chain but yes.


I use crane cable, never lost one yet . I would never pull PVC if you have a good burst then you were lucky. The joints leave room for mistakes to happen. Just my view.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Azayzel62 said:


> ...I would never pull PVC if you have a good burst then you were lucky. The joints leave room for mistakes to happen. Just my view.


I do not rely on luck when bursting. It is all in the planning. We have burst with PVC several times.

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession). Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> It was only about 60' but it sure beat doing an open cut.



How is this better that Laying a new sewer line?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Leach713 said:


> How is this better that Laying a new sewer line?


It is 5' deep running under a 70' tall Oak tree and then under a mobile home. We had the pipe in the ground in a day. If we were having to dig a trench, it would have been by hand and we would probably still be digging.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> It is 5' deep running under a 70' tall Oak tree and then under a mobile home. We had the pipe in the ground in a day. If we were having to dig a trench, it would have been by hand and we would probably still be digging.


5ft deep damn 


So pipe bursting basically run new pipe in the old pipe ?
What if the old line didn't have proper fall 
When do you know what more convenient?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Leach713 said:


> 5ft deep damn So pipe bursting basically run new pipe in the old pipe ? What if the old line didn't have proper fall When do you know what more convenient?


Lines have to be video inspected. Grade issues can be a real bear. Sometimes you do have to dig it up. Then the scope and price changes.

Fortunately this time everything went right.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Gotta love making that money.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

And there is pvc that was designed to be used in pipe bursting, Certa-Lok is the name made by CertainTeed, main disadvantage is it cannot bend like hdpe for steep entry pits, advantages are that a crew that knows how to do work in pvc will feel right at home and already have the needed fittings and equipment. Some places demand PVC but only because they are not up to speed on hdpe.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

We are prepping for a burst into a basement next week. We are not allowed to have PVC go into the building. It will have to transition to PVC at the footing.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Like this. This is my favorite transition to PVC. Sometimes it is not practical but when it is...it is sweeeeet.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Biz, what is this transition fitting made of? 

also why the choice of pvc instead of hdpe?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It is a fusable transition coupling from HDPE to sch40 PVC.

Bursts are easier and faster with HDPE because of its flexibility. The entry pit was only a few feet long, right next to the house. The whole length of HDPE was fused ahead of time bent into short turns against the house and through a gate. Not possible with PVC.


----------

